# Warden



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Warden - Made by: T J Harrington & Co Ltd. of Magda Works, Walton on Thames, Surrey (Company lifespan 1930 - mid 1990s)

The same guys made the Gat air pistol

Also made the Magda DingDong using the same one-piece band and pouch.

Photos by JohnBaz


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a neat old frame. Have any idea when this one was made?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

TBH - I can't find much - They company is well known for their fishing gear and air guns, but disappeared in the mid 90's.

Don't think it was a great success generally. The one-piece band was overly heavy draw with not so fantastic performance (same deal with the Magda - a futuristic looking wrist support design). From the styling I'd think anywhere 50-70's - possibly around the same time of the Deadshot catapults. The Pat application no. suggests mid 50's (54).


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is cool Matt. I have a Magda Ding Dong. I'll have to dig her out and post a few pics.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Flatband said:


> That is cool Matt. I have a Magda Ding Dong. I'll have to dig her out and post a few pics.


Get it posted! I've seen one on Ebay here a while ago.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The Magna Ding Dong is already posted on the forum. The Magda Ding Dong - General Slingshot Discussion - Slingshot Forum


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

The Warden was first made in metal but later plastic ones were available, very similar in design with the same one piece moulded bands.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats interesting. How did the plastic fair with those bands? By all accounts the bands were pretty heavy draw...

Seems like you have a very interesting UK catapult collection (Flatband's British Cousin maybe). Would be cool to see the depth of it. I gather there a few Goliath's and EJEX's hidden in your closest.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I totally agree with Matt! You have a great collection Mr. Bird! I want to see more!


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

The plastic versions are very strong and the one piece bands are a heavy draw weight, not a very successful design, alright for shooting the odd can but thats about it. Still interesting from the vintage collecting point of view. For Flatband and Matt you are both right I do have a pretty decent collection [ perhaps a few that a lot of people have not seen before] but not just UK models, I have a few US as well and a few from places like Africa, East Timor, Guatemala and Arabia. Yes Matt I do have a few Goliaths and Ejex.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr Bird. I'm very keen to see your collection. There is an Ejex frame I think is one of the nicest looking UK made frames of that era. Though your old Dead Shot may take that place now... If you could post some photos of your collection I would be grateful. Also UK hobbiests/historians tend to be quite scholarly and extremely knowledgable - I look forward to your input on posts.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Could someone advise me please, do I post photographs of Ejex here or should it go in a new thread , Thanks.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just start a new post on this forum. I'd really be interested in seeing some of your collection.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Ibojoe.


----------

